# Wanted: Philippines. sulcata or leopard tortoise



## Cress (May 12, 2015)

Where can i buy Sulcata or leopard tortoise in Philippines? I live in metro manila


----------



## ascott (May 13, 2015)

Cress said:


> Where can i buy Sulcata or leopard tortoise in Philippines? I live in metro manila




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-market-place-in-manila-philippines.90010/


----------

